# Tire Got Stabbed



## Saojin (Aug 14, 2014)

This morning I went pick up my car and found that had a flat tire. My car was parked on street. I went to a auto shop. The guy showed there was a cut. The cut was so clean and difficult to see. It is possibly stabbed with very sharp knife.

I did not have any problem or argue with anyone when I parked my car. It was not a driveway. One thing that I am worrying about is, The "Uber" sign is placed at the windshield.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Saojin said:


> This morning I went pick up my car and found that had a flat tire. My car was parked on street. I went to a auto shop. The guy showed there was a cut. The cut was so clean and difficult to see. It is possibly stabbed with very sharp knife.
> 
> I did not have any problem or argue with anyone when I parked my car. It was not a driveway. One thing that I am worrying about is, The "Uber" sign is placed at the windshield.


Sorry this happened. Really sucks.. Do you ever hang out at your home with the app on waiting for a ride? I think any of us that do that could have our cars targeted at night especially.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I have my Uber sign taped to a piece of cardboard and I place it in the crack between my dash and windshield when I'm working and take it down when I'm not.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I have my Uber sign taped to a piece of cardboard and I place it in the crack between my dash and windshield when I'm working and take it down when I'm not.


 Definitely good to make it portable. The were supposed to send us some, but they failed two times after saying they were being sent soon. I went to Kinkos and laminated the U's you can print. It's stiff and can be slipped in the gap easily. Looks better than anything else I tried. Taping it just looks terrible. Best if it is not to big, some of them when printed were huge, but seems they come out smaller now.


----------



## Saojin (Aug 14, 2014)

I never turn the app on and wait for rides at home. From now on, I will remove the U when i am off duty.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Saojin said:


> I never turn the app on and wait for rides at home. From now on, I will remove the U when i am off duty.


Where was your car parked? Big city? On the street? busy neighborhood? Curious..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Here in the IE i see many driver's parked at home with app on, Not a good ideal,
at san manuel casino a few weeks a go for my birthday, i talk to some of my old taxi buddy's parked out front,
said i will be driving for uber and lyft soon, one driver said he will kick my ass if he sees me picking up at casino.

funny thing is, the uber client app would not work at the casino, had to walk off the casino grounds.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Here in the IE i see many driver's parked at home with app on, Not a good ideal,
> at san manuel casino a few weeks a go for my birthday, i talk to some of my old taxi buddy's parked out front,
> said i will be driving for uber and lyft soon, one driver said he will kick my ass if he sees me picking up at casino.
> 
> funny thing is, the uber client app would not work at the casino, had to walk off the casino grounds.


Really? They have the casino geo fenced like an airport property? That is crazy!


----------



## Saojin (Aug 14, 2014)

In Nob


kalo said:


> Where was your car parked? Big city? On the street? busy neighborhood? Curious..


In SF, busy neighborhood, car was parked on street.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Saojin said:


> This morning I went pick up my car and found that had a flat tire. My car was parked on street. I went to a auto shop. The guy showed there was a cut. The cut was so clean and difficult to see. It is possibly stabbed with very sharp knife.
> 
> I did not have any problem or argue with anyone when I parked my car. It was not a driveway. One thing that I am worrying about is, The "Uber" sign is placed at the windshield.


You don't want to have any uber signs on your vehicle as you leave your car or if other people see you in the car. Perhaps an extreme example would be it's like parking your car in a black area with an kkk bumper sticker.

Cab drivers hate and loath Uber some have best uber drivers or will follow and flash there lights at you because your the cause of them losing money.

Before you head home or even in a gas station make sure to take down your GPS, and anything showing you work for Uber.


----------

